# Pic of the year 2013



## Blakesmaster (Dec 10, 2013)

Switched phones halfway through the year so I lost a few good ones but I feel this is a tight shot. Any other contenders this year or should I just award myself "most awesome as member of 2013" right meow? Only rules are it must be from this year and you gotta be in it...


----------



## rymancm (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## imagineero (Dec 11, 2013)

Blakesmaster said:


> Switched phones halfway through the year so I lost a few good ones but I feel this is a tight shot. Any other contenders this year or should I just award myself "most awesome as member of 2013" right meow? Only rules are it must be from this year and you gotta be in it...
> 
> View attachment 321754




That's a nice shot for sure. Good practice to not go lifting loads over your boom if you don't need to though.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Dec 11, 2013)

imagineero said:


> That's a nice shot for sure. Good practice to not go lifting loads over your boom if you don't need to though.


Really?!? Any advice on how to finish that cut with a 20 inch bar without moving my buckets boom?


----------



## deevo (Dec 11, 2013)

This was from a crane job in November, thought it was a good one.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 11, 2013)

My favorite of the year. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blakesmaster (Dec 11, 2013)

deevo said:


> This was from a crane job in November, thought it was a good one.


Nice shot, Devon! You make your cut back at the trunk?


----------



## Swampster (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## deevo (Dec 11, 2013)

Yes


Blakesmaster said:


> Nice shot, Devon! You make your cut back at the trunk?


Yes I descended from where I put the sling, cut upwards and the crane op lifted upright and to the LZ


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 11, 2013)

Oh


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 11, 2013)

This is me giving you (Chris eberly) the finger on 2 separate occasions










the one pic is of one the most badass people I've ever worked near ! He will be twice the tree guy I ever will be ,dragging branches and running machines @8 ,kid even carries my rope that's how you treat your climber !


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 11, 2013)

This is the day I took Chris to a concert






remember I bought you a pretzel and A new pocket protector


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Dec 12, 2013)

Had to TIP into the oak, this funky grey pine had no top....this pine was not a easy removal


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Dec 12, 2013)

Got way out on this Big Branch, had to lower branches over service drop and phone line


----------



## NCTREE (Dec 12, 2013)

rymancm said:


> View attachment 321782


Well it's obvious who's winning so far, I vote for cute chick in the hollow tree.


----------



## mic687 (Dec 12, 2013)

Large elm removal


----------



## Blakesmaster (Dec 12, 2013)

mic687 said:


> Large elm removal


From that pic it looks like you got a lot of tree ahead of ya.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 12, 2013)

I ain't in it cause I took the pic,,tight dz,
Jeff


----------



## Zale (Dec 13, 2013)

Swampster said:


> View attachment 321849




Now that is funny.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## mic687 (Dec 13, 2013)

Blakesmaster said:


> From that pic it looks like you got a lot of tree ahead of ya.


 Yes I did have alot of tree ahead of me and my son and I had her done by the end of the day.


----------



## Reg (Dec 13, 2013)

I got a few good pics throughout the year. Heres a couple


----------



## rbtree (Dec 13, 2013)

Several to choose from, all of Pat working this storm damaged ash on a fine July 3 day on Lake Washington. Pretty tight working area....


----------



## NCTREE (Dec 13, 2013)

Here's a couple


----------



## deevo (Dec 13, 2013)

Reg said:


> I got a few good pics throughout the year. Heres a coupleView attachment 322177
> View attachment 322180


Nice Reg, those are some bigguns for sure!


----------



## ReggieT (Dec 13, 2013)

Blakesmaster said:


> Really?!? Any advice on how to finish that cut with a 20 inch bar without moving my buckets boom?


LOL...


----------



## SecondGenMonkey (Dec 13, 2013)

Blakesmaster said:


> Really?!? Any advice on how to finish that cut with a 20 inch bar without moving my buckets boom?


How big is the trunk? That truck should be able to snap a couple inches if you notch it toward the truck.
I've gotten majorly chewed out for not starting my cut on the truck side before. Always finish the cut on the opposite side of the piece you're removing.

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 13, 2013)

SecondGenMonkey said:


> How big is the trunk? That truck should be able to snap a couple inches if you notch it toward the truck.
> I've gotten majorly chewed out for not starting my cut on the truck side before. Always finish the cut on the opposite side of the piece you're removing.
> 
> sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


Nice profile pic monkey. It looks like your sucking a big black ****. Lol


Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## SecondGenMonkey (Dec 13, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> Nice profile pic monkey. It looks like your sucking a big black ****. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Lol. *******. 

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Dec 13, 2013)

SecondGenMonkey said:


> How big is the trunk? That truck should be able to snap a couple inches if you notch it toward the truck.
> I've gotten majorly chewed out for not starting my cut on the truck side before. Always finish the cut on the opposite side of the piece you're removing.
> 
> sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


Jesus Christ. Just look at the pic. If you still don't get it then idk man...


----------



## SecondGenMonkey (Dec 13, 2013)

Blakesmaster said:


> Jesus Christ. Just look at the pic. If you still don't get it then idk man...


Um... if you are about 6feet tall your full arm is just over 28 inches. So the tree looks like 24-28 to me. That cut could easily be finished on the other side from the trunk, meaning you wouldn't have to lift over your boom or move it out of the way to load.

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 13, 2013)

SecondGenMonkey said:


> Um... if you are about 6feet tall your full arm is just over 28 inches. So the tree looks like 24-28 to me. That cut could easily be finished on the other side from the trunk, meaning you wouldn't have to lift over your boom or move it out of the way to load.
> 
> sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


Logical thinking is best left to the professionals. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## SecondGenMonkey (Dec 13, 2013)

Ok then. Teach me.
Why would he HAVE TO finish his cut truck side, because I'm missing something here.

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Dec 13, 2013)

SecondGenMonkey said:


> Um... if you are about 6feet tall your full arm is just over 28 inches. So the tree looks like 24-28 to me. That cut could easily be finished on the other side from the trunk, meaning you wouldn't have to lift over your boom or move it out of the way to load.
> 
> sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


Last chance. Look at the pic again. Where do you think I finished the cut?


----------



## SecondGenMonkey (Dec 13, 2013)

Blakesmaster said:


> Last chance. Look at the pic again. Where do you think I finished the cut?


It looks like you did finish on the back side.

But that wasn't what you said, you asked for advice on how to finish on the back side with a 20inch bar.

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 13, 2013)

I am guessing as he cut the piece he spun the bucket around to the other side of the tree.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## SecondGenMonkey (Dec 13, 2013)

Well, now that I look again you said "without moving my boom"... so I guess I misunderstood the question.
In that case, you can't. Derp

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Dec 13, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> I am guessing as he cut the piece he spun the bucket around to the other side of the tree.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Ding mother ****ing ding, we got a winner. You got any pics worth posting up, 2tree? Like to see everybody's shots from around the globe in these threads. Stumping pics don't count. Lol.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 13, 2013)

I will look threw the thousands of pics I have and see if I have worth posting in this thread. Didnt take many pics the end of this year.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 13, 2013)

Blakesmaster said:


> Ding mother ****ing ding, we got a winner. You got any pics worth posting up, 2tree? Like to see everybody's shots from around the globe in these threads. Stumping pics don't count. Lol.


Prolly not to your standards


----------



## Blakesmaster (Dec 13, 2013)

treeclimber101 said:


> Prolly not to your standards


I liked yours. I mean, my standards are obviously quite low...


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 13, 2013)

Glad to hear it , you gonna be alright with this weather ? I looked and saw where Owego is your like in canada


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 13, 2013)

Last time I was up in new york visiting family we went out on a charter boat in oswego. Filled the boat with trout. Went the next week to 1000 islands. Awsome place to visit and fish.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 13, 2013)

How about this pic?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 13, 2013)

Dont really have any action shots. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oak Savanna (Dec 13, 2013)

I know it's "pic" of the year but here is some crap off my phone. My phone got wiped clean this summer and I lost all kinds of pics. What can you do ?! Plywood was on tennis court so the guys could cut the limbs up without spraying bar oil all over the fresh resurface and carry them out. Riding ball up to rig dead poplar, My brother "swamp logging" storm damaged willow. Big red oak limb over a cottage was being removed, white pine removal over house, last one is a white oak limb that had to be zip lined out over a cottage.


----------



## treeman75 (Dec 13, 2013)

Doing a small pick with the MH


----------



## treeman75 (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## treeman75 (Dec 13, 2013)

treeman75 said:


> View attachment 322242


Ellen showing of a new color.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 13, 2013)

Interesting how long Secondgenmonkey has been hanging here with no griping,(,except the very subliminal and witty digs I caught and 'liked',), and not told to post in the 101 forum,,,interesting,,


----------



## treeman75 (Dec 13, 2013)

Monster cottonwood


----------



## SecondGenMonkey (Dec 13, 2013)

jefflovstrom said:


> Interesting how long Secondgenmonkey has been hanging here with no griping,(,except the very subliminal and witty digs I caught and 'liked',), and not told to post in the 101 forum,,,interesting,,


I have been told as much, but the rest of the forum is so much funner.
Plus, for this particular thread, I'm kinda using my likes as votes for best pic.
sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 13, 2013)

He didn't come in with an attitude thinking he knew everything and is willing to shut up and learn something new.


Sent from my AutoTune carb


----------



## SecondGenMonkey (Dec 13, 2013)

KenJax Tree said:


> He didn't come in with an attitude thinking he knew everything and is willing to shut up and learn something new.
> 
> 
> Sent from my AutoTune carb



I still get the new guy ribbing, LOL.

I know only one thing:
I don't know everything and you all know stuff I don't. Its the main reason I joined.

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## treeman75 (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## treeman75 (Dec 13, 2013)

We were driving through South Dakota and seen this and had to take a pic!


----------



## treeman75 (Dec 13, 2013)

Alright im done with the pics. I guess all the good action pics im busy with the task at hand. I will have to try to have some taken. I guess I think of it as no big deal just another day, it would be nice to have something to look back on.


----------



## imagineero (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## imagineero (Dec 14, 2013)

First one is a decent size liquidambar, second one is a camphor laurel and the third is some kind of metasequoia which we don't get so many of over here. I was surprised by how soft and light it was.


----------



## dbl612 (Dec 14, 2013)

SecondGenMonkey said:


> How big is the trunk? That truck should be able to snap a couple inches if you notch it toward the truck.
> I've gotten majorly chewed out for not starting my cut on the truck side before. Always finish the cut on the opposite side of the piece you're removing.
> 
> sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


go ahead and use that theory of snapping cuts with a crane. the crane repair shops are in need of work too. chain saws are made to cut the tree, the crane takes the CUT piece away. no shock=no damage.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 14, 2013)

jefflovstrom said:


> Interesting how long Secondgenmonkey has been hanging here with no griping,(,except the very subliminal and witty digs I caught and 'liked',), and not told to post in the 101 forum,,,interesting,,


Dont think he is a newb, novice or faker, just a young second gener. Which is nice for once, instead of tools claiming they are JEDI, Then asking how its all done.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 14, 2013)

I post pics alot on my facebook, but I don't think I have anything that would be "epic" so I will refrain from entering this contest. Still working on a vid, sucks, most of the time the footage is useless for a cool vid. Either have the camera to far up, so ya cant see anything or to far down and ya get a awesome shot of my nose. Ya almost need someone dedicated to the camera if ya are gong to get cool shots and be productive at the same time. I think I will look for that epic shot this coming year and come back with the smack down next year, consider yourselves warned,LOL.


----------



## squad143 (Dec 14, 2013)

Oak Savanna said:


> View attachment 322221









Hey Oak Savanna, is that Lake Ontario or Simcoe?


----------



## Oak Savanna (Dec 14, 2013)

squad143 said:


> Hey Oak Savanna, is that Lake Ontario or Simcoe?



Lake Huron


----------



## pro94lt (Dec 14, 2013)

treeman75 said:


> View attachment 322241
> Doing a small pick with the MH


Small pick? Man that's using equipment... what's your boom rated for?


----------



## Groundman One (Dec 14, 2013)

From last Thursday, I think.


----------



## squad143 (Dec 14, 2013)

Just realized that I don't have a lot if pictures this year. It's not from a lack of tree work. Just too busy taking them down I guess.

Here are a couple from the same job. Not pic if the year quality..... I'll leave those to Reg


----------



## treeman75 (Dec 14, 2013)

pro94lt said:


> Small pick? Man that's using equipment... what's your boom rated for?


Its an altec am855 and has a 2000lb material handler


----------



## slice'N'dice'M (Dec 15, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 322127


That is one BIG BIRD of a tree !!


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Dec 15, 2013)

should have offered to stake it upright


----------



## imagineero (Dec 15, 2013)

Now, can you teach me how to finish that cut with a 20" bar from the side of the tree you're standing on? ;-)


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Dec 15, 2013)

imagineero said:


> Now, can you teach me how to finish that cut with a 20" bar from the side of the tree you're standing on? ;-)



Threw a vid in there to help explain how


----------



## Zale (Dec 15, 2013)

TimberMcPherson said:


> should have offered to stake it upright





Nice. What size grinder will you use for that stump?


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Dec 15, 2013)

Im posting this pic for Bixler, way up in a Ponderosa pine, he just dropped top


----------



## dbl612 (Dec 15, 2013)

treeman75 said:


> Its an altec am855 and has a 2000lb material handler


be curious to see where that machine is rated at picking 2000#!


----------



## treeman75 (Dec 15, 2013)

dbl612 said:


> be curious to see where that machine is rated at picking 2000#!


I have the books on it somewhere. Its not a light duty LR boom its heavy duty boom for utility trucks.


----------



## dbl612 (Dec 15, 2013)

treeman75 said:


> I have the books on it somewhere. Its not a light duty LR boom its heavy duty boom for utility trucks.


just looking at the original picture, and estimating the distance from the turret to the lift point, and estimating the weight of that piece, when you look at your capacity chart i think you will be unpleasantly surprised. i hope i am wrong. the capacity chart should be visible from the operators station-(the bucket) for easy reference.


----------



## pro94lt (Dec 15, 2013)

Here it is


----------



## pro94lt (Dec 15, 2013)

Specs


----------



## treeman75 (Dec 15, 2013)

dbl612 said:


> just looking at the original picture, and estimating the distance from the turret to the lift point, and estimating the weight of that piece, when you look at your capacity chart i think you will be unpleasantly surprised. i hope i am wrong. the capacity chart should be visible from the operators station-(the bucket) for easy reference.


The tree was bone deadand the pick was around 500lbs.


----------



## treeman75 (Dec 15, 2013)

Lets get back to the original topic


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Dec 15, 2013)

I don't take many stills anymore, 2 of these are video stills.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 16, 2013)

K, that bottom pic is badazz Mike! Whole freakin trea write dar! Took me a second to realize it was on a hook!


----------



## mic687 (Dec 16, 2013)

Reg said:


> I got a few good pics throughout the year. Heres a coupleView attachment 322177
> View attachment 322180


 How is it fliplining those big SOB's


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Dec 16, 2013)

The ride home one evening.


----------



## imagineero (Dec 17, 2013)

since the year isn't quite over I got one of the guys to snap off a couple shots today, only to find when I got home that he'd put a big fingerprint over the lense on the phone and has no sense of composition whatsoever :-(


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 17, 2013)

imagineero said:


> since the year isn't quite over I got one of the guys to snap off a couple shots today, only to find when I got home that he'd put a big fingerprint over the lense on the phone and has no sense of composition whatsoever :-(
> 
> View attachment 322687



CANNONBALL!!!!


----------



## Reg (Dec 17, 2013)

mic687 said:


> How is it fliplining those big SOB's



Long gaffs, and lots of slack in the line. No steel core.


----------



## SecondGenMonkey (Dec 17, 2013)

Reg said:


> Long gaffs, and lots of slack in the line. No steel core. View attachment 322799


Lol. Had to play "find the monkey" for a sec.

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## Reg (Dec 17, 2013)

heres a few more from the summer


----------



## mic687 (Dec 18, 2013)

Pretty big white pine that I can't seem to upload.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Dec 18, 2013)

Zale said:


> Nice. What size grinder will you use for that stump?



We have an all access, any size stump for 200$ system we use. We take the money and stick a post it note on the tree saying "wait 300 years"

works first time or your money back


----------



## MarquisTree (Dec 18, 2013)

Tonights sunset


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Dec 18, 2013)

Reg,

Is the bark removed to look for nails or just to keep the saw chain sharp from dirt,sand , etc?


----------



## Reg (Dec 18, 2013)

Mike Cantolina said:


> Reg,
> 
> Is the bark removed to look for nails or just to keep the saw chain sharp from dirt,sand , etc?



The bark at the bottom of those Douglas fir can be several inches thick at times, Mike. For accuracy, it definitely pays to be able to be able to see where the bark finishes and the wood starts.



Pic of the same log there. Tall guy is Jared the faller, Nate to his left.

Second pic is at the end of another big tree around the corner. From left to right thats Scott, me, Jared and Nate.


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Dec 18, 2013)

Got it!
I've taken an axe and shaved the bark off on construction sites where equipment got dirt on the trunk.


----------



## rtsims (Dec 18, 2013)

I hear ya Reg. We often shave the bark off just for bar length purposes. Its a dusty, splintery process, but well worth it.


----------



## Zale (Dec 19, 2013)

Reg said:


> The bark at the bottom of those Douglas fir can be several inches thick at times, Mike. For accuracy, it definitely pays to be able to be able to see where the bark finishes and the wood starts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Reg- After you drop that fairly large log, you then split it? That is hardcore.


----------



## derwoodii (Dec 19, 2013)

2013 i took my saws to the beach for bit fun on the sand vs chemical hardened pier pylons


----------



## Reg (Dec 19, 2013)

Zale said:


> Reg- After you drop that fairly large log, you then split it? That is hardcore.



That was a different log where we're sat down. The HO hired a splitter.....we just had to buck it. Still an 8:30 finish for us. Without question the most underbid job Ive seen this year. One of those 'favors', you know....that seemingly never get returned.


----------



## rtsims (Dec 19, 2013)

First pic is a 150' white fir that was dead. Second and third pics are some still shots from a video. We removed this 120' fir with a real tight DZ


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 19, 2013)

Reg said:


> That was a different log where we're sat down. The HO hired a splitter.....we just had to buck it. Still an 8:30 finish for us. Without question the most underbid job Ive seen this year. One of those 'favors', you know....that seemingly never get returned.




No good dead goes unpunished.


----------



## mic687 (Dec 19, 2013)

Reg said:


> That was a different log where we're sat down. The HO hired a splitter.....we just had to buck it. Still an 8:30 finish for us. Without question the most underbid job Ive seen this year. One of those 'favors', you know....that seemingly never get returned.


I hate those jobs mostly because I do the bidding and all the climbing and brush and wood removal. Only one thing worse than getting screwed over and that when you realize you screwed yourself over.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## treeslayer (Dec 23, 2013)

matt......merry xmas bro. RIP prentice110


----------



## imagineero (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## IcePick (Dec 24, 2013)

imagineero said:


>


Dude, really?


----------



## IcePick (Dec 24, 2013)

Holy crap dan you look like bender!


----------



## imagineero (Dec 24, 2013)

it's tree sap ;-)


----------



## IcePick (Dec 24, 2013)

imagineero said:


> it's tree sap ;-)


Holy crap, that's funny!


----------



## imagineero (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Dec 24, 2013)

IcePick said:


> Holy crap dan you look like bender!


 

Well I certainly have been on one. I think the last time I was up at Jared's they were pouring moonshine down my throat, making me do stuff and laughing at me while I did it.


----------



## SecondGenMonkey (Dec 24, 2013)

Oh, man. If you guys have bishop wood (bischofia) up there you'd have fun.

Blood red sap, yeah. I had a guy run up to me with a huge line of it going up his arm about six years ago. Had no clue what was happening so it scared the snot out of me for a second.

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 24, 2013)

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Well I certainly have been on one. I think the last time I was up at Jared's they were pouring moonshine down my throat, making me do stuff and laughing at me while I did it.


Didnt see anyone forcing you to tip that moonshine jar up. Lol

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 25, 2013)

SecondGenMonkey said:


> Oh, man. If you guys have bishop wood (bischofia) up there you'd have fun.
> 
> Blood red sap, yeah. I had a guy run up to me with a huge line of it going up his arm about six years ago. Had no clue what was happening so it scared the snot out of me for a second.
> 
> sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.



I remember those trees well. Real soft wood, as I recall. 

One time (FL) I was up in the bucket, doing way more than I should've been, when I looked down at the white bar of my 020, and it was covered in what looked exactly like blood... then I looked over and saw some leaves curling and smoking on the bare primaries. At that point I kinda had a creepy feeling come over me. Lol. Guess I got through it somehow.


----------



## SecondGenMonkey (Dec 25, 2013)

Yeah, really thin sap when you first cut too, coagulation is very much like blood to boot.
Removals are always fun when you see what looks like gallons of blood coming out of the tree.

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## mr. holden wood (Dec 25, 2013)

View attachment 324102


----------



## PassionForTrees (Dec 26, 2013)

deevo said:


> This was from a crane job in November, thought it was a good one.


THAT IS A GOOD ONE!! NICE! WHEN THEY LET YOU DO THAT! UP THE IRONS!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 26, 2013)

mr. holden wood said:


> View attachment 324102


Skies perfect in that picture !


----------



## deevo (Dec 26, 2013)

PassionForTrees said:


> THAT IS A GOOD ONE!! NICE! WHEN THEY LET YOU DO THAT! UP THE IRONS!


Thanks the 2 crane companies I use on a regular basis let us tie in above the ball, and both keep shackles on the cranes now just for climbers! Used for us and nothing else!


----------



## mr. holden wood (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## since16 (Dec 30, 2013)

Did they call u first when that fell or the police that had to sound like a bomb going off when it fell


TimberMcPherson said:


> should have offered to stake it upright


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 31, 2013)

That stump is magnanimous


----------



## Zale (Jan 1, 2014)

treeclimber101 said:


> That stump is magnanimous




Try the word magnificent. Magnanimous does not apply. Happy New Year.


----------



## imagineero (Jan 1, 2014)

magnanimous
magˈnanɪməs/
_adjective_

*1*.
generous or forgiving, especially towards a rival or less powerful person.



Works for me


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 1, 2014)

Eddie use bigum word.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jan 1, 2014)

I just start typing and see what spell check surprises me with ..... If it looks smart I will concur .


----------

